# magbabago kana



## joy88

Could someone give me the English words for _magbabago kana_? I could not understand it. Thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

joy88 said:


> .... _magbabago kana _....



_You will change_ or _you will be changing_ (ton caractère ou ta personnalité changera).


----------



## Anicol

joy88 said:


> Could someone give me the English words for _magbabago kana_? I could not understand it. Thanks.



My first post 

bago = new/fresh

kana should be separate "ka na"

ka = you

na = now

i am not sure on the mag ba bago but i think it means "changing"

so i think "magbabago kana" means "you keep changing?"

but i am new to tagalog and could be wrong


----------



## joy88

Salamat poh!!

could it also mean: what do i get in exchange?


----------



## DotterKat

Welcome Anicol and joy88!


joy88 said:


> ....could it also mean: _what do i get in exchange?_



No. That would be more along the lines of: _Anong (Ano ang) makukuha ko kapalit? 
_
Also, "_you keep changing" _would be something like: _Parati kang pabago-bago_ (ng isisp, ng ugali, atbp).


----------



## Bunso

Looks more tike it should be "Magbabago ka na." translation is "You are changing already" or "You're already changing" maybe this was said as in -You look different-


----------



## DotterKat

Bunso said:


> Looks more tike it should be "Magbabago ka na." translation is "You are changing already" or "You're already changing" maybe this was said as in -You look different-



"You are changing already" or "you're already changing" is _Nagbabago ka na.

_The thought underlying the sentence "You look different" can be expressed in a number of ways, such as:_ Parang may iba sa iyo_ or _Naninibago ako sa iyo_.


----------



## Anicol

Magbabago ka na seems incomplete, Siguro magbabago ka na =  maybe you will change?


----------



## mataripis

I think it is "Nag iiba ka na". (you are changing already)


----------

